# Psst CC on Bentley's



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

*Psst CC | Less = more with Wheels & More |*

Hello everyone,

I'm Tim, 22 years old from Belgium (Europe) 
3 months ago I bought my CC 

some specs:
2.0 TDI (136 pk 6 manuel)
Sand Brown
black leather
xenon
and so on




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


And then the transformation: 

- GAS v1 Air ride kit thx to Melovan
- Bentley Continental GT (Muliner) 9J x 20 Inch with 225/30/20 Vredestein tyres
- US rearbumper
- US frontgrill

Pics @ Worthersee




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And some others:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

V.I.P @ Upgraded


Uploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.us
Hope you like


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

B.A.G said:


> - US frontgrill


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks good, just not a fan of bentley wheels on cc


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

sergiommms said:


>


In Europe there is a rubber plate on the frontgrill because here in Belgium we have to drive with a licensce plate in te front! .. We can take this rubber plate away but then there are 4 holes in the grill


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

that looks sexy. 

is your CC awd by any chance? if it is, i will die of jealousy. and im also jealous it came with the projectors... grrrrr europe y u got all the good stuff!


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Lucian1988 said:


> that looks sexy.
> 
> is your CC awd by any chance? if it is, i will die of jealousy. and im also jealous it came with the projectors... grrrrr europe y u got all the good stuff!


awd? All wheel drive you mean? mine is just front wheel drive

And I'm looking to all the US stuff for a CC


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks good just not a fan of the Bentley centercaps, not sure if it's possible to change those or not. 

First time I've heard of a Euro spec car ordering US parts :laugh:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

very nice. looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Tim


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

B.A.G said:


> And I'm looking to all the US stuff for a CC


Want to trade a US-spec light switch, front corner lights (orange) and front cupholder for your Euro ones?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks excellent. I'm jealous of the TDI... Err I wish that we could get that motor.


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

that my friend is pretty bad ass car looks great two:thumbup::thumbup: way up


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

I will trade my US stuff for anything euro you have - I have a white CC but we can make it work out!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

B.A.G said:


> In Europe there is a rubber plate on the frontgrill because here in Belgium we have to drive with a licensce plate in te front! .. We can take this rubber plate away but then there are 4 holes in the grill


Why'd you go with Nevada plates? Just curious.


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> Why'd you go with Nevada plates? Just curious.


I bought this one in Worthersee  Just to cover my original Belgium numberplate on meetings


----------



## jtamburino (Apr 12, 2010)

I love, love these wheels on this car. Where do you guys get them in states. And what is the optimal size, 19s or 20s? Dont want to weigh the car down, they look kinda heavy, but the look is so sexy.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*clear turn signals*

i just bought 2012 cc r line , i wanna get clear turn signals any idea where to get them one place i looked said they dont fit r line , can someone help , thank you


----------



## $8NISHU (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks really good. But I have one question did the rims cost more than the car?


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

$8NISHU said:


> Looks really good. But I have one question did the rims cost more than the car?


they didn't


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

Toma23 said:


> i just bought 2012 cc r line , i wanna get clear turn signals any idea where to get them one place i looked said they dont fit r line , can someone help , thank you


I thought the R-line came with clear turns? I got my clear turns from www.oemplus.com


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

*PM Adam for Clear Turns....*


*-Adam-**U of M* *Tigers* *Wings* *Lions*
*Checkered Flag VW*
*Virginia Beach Virginia*
*1-800-277-2122 ext: 4788*
_Email Me:_ [email protected]​


----------



## insomniac2 (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbup: looks nice


----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

What are the specs on your air ride setup? Measurements front fender to ground?


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::heart:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

ajz9415 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::heart:


:beer:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

just got the sagitta 19 "s looks great but seats lil high , i would like to lower it a bit , what is the safest way to do this without loosing the ride quality ,thank you !! 2012 cc r -line


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Toma23 said:


> just got the sagitta 19 "s looks great but seats lil high , i would like to lower it a bit , what is the safest way to do this without loosing the ride quality ,thank you !! 2012 cc r -line


 I think everyone will agree with me. 

Coil-overs.


----------



## Crime-Time (Feb 22, 2009)

more/new pictures please 
awesome car!!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] OLD (Feb 23, 2011)

I can dig it :thumbup:


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

You ask , we post them 

me rollin'


and some others:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

just awesome.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice


----------



## CC4MO (Jul 31, 2011)

What are the specs on your rims/tires?


----------



## Crime-Time (Feb 22, 2009)

the Bentley Mulliners should be 9x20" ET41...

tire information from page 1: 225/30/20 Vredestein


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Bentley mulliners are for sale !!


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

a few pics from 100 % tuning @ Ahoy!




Bentley's are for sale!


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

I tried to fit something else.. 10,5J fits perfectly 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Now I'm just looking for some inox exhaust pipes but can't find something that fit's OEM


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

Car looks sweet. Without the Bently Rims:beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Clean! :thumbup:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

More pics! 

What`s the specs on the wheels? offset + size?

Very nice car btw!


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Ampiler said:


> More pics!
> 
> What`s the specs on the wheels? offset + size?
> 
> Very nice car btw!


Thanks

8,5 x 19 inch ET 40 (need a spacer here this year, maybe next year 9J)
10,5 x 19 inch ET somewhere 35

tyres 215/35 and 225/35


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice! 

But you forgot the pics..


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Ampiler said:


> Nice!
> 
> But you forgot the pics..


This was just a test fit


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

with my new wheels and gold coast kit
Wheels & more TM1
19 inch 8.5 front (will be 9J) and 10,5J rear (tyres Dunlop Sportmaxx 215/35 and 225/35)
Just need to drop half an inch more in the front :banghead:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
on the road


----------



## TheOtherStig (Jun 4, 2010)

Does anyone else but me think "bagged" cars are the dumbest ****ing thing in the world. 

I thought this fad went out with lo-riders and 15" wire wheels.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

What is wrong about bags? 

do you not like low cars?


----------



## Getaway Car (Apr 18, 2007)

TheOtherStig said:


> Does anyone else but me think "bagged" cars are the dumbest ****ing thing in the world.
> 
> I thought this fad went out with lo-riders and 15" wire wheels.


Nope, just you.


----------



## TheOtherStig (Jun 4, 2010)

Ampiler said:


> What is wrong about bags?
> 
> do you not like low cars?


I love low cars, but this is too low. 

There is no reason to have your car an inch off the ground. You cant drive it like that, and it looks stupid just sitting on the ground still. To me, its the automotive equivalent of this: 










*
But to each his own, just not my thing. However I will say, those Bentley Wheels are sick as hell! *


----------



## TheOtherStig (Jun 4, 2010)

Getaway Car said:


> Nope, just you.


Obviously


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree I also think bags are pointless but whatever floats your boat. I do like lowered cars btw. 

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Op car is gorgeous. I can say this about bags.....my car is dumped on coils low, and bag guys roll at my same height but they go lower on parking. Looks great on a cc. Some love it some hate it. Its up to the owner. If I can find a way to not hear the compressor running so wife does not get aggravated id be all about it.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

let's update a bit over here.

I sold the Bentley wheels, Putted a gold coast kit, changed to bagyard air ride system and 19 inch Wheels and more rims (8,5 and 10,5J )with this result



shoot for 'Volkstyle Magazine''





But I was missing my bentleys, so I bought them back with this result





I need a spacer at the back this year. Also polished the lips!
hope you like!


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

I just bought some new 3 piece wheels for my CC and I still have my bentley wheels on the side as my spare wheels...I know they are played out on cc's...but i don't care I love them


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

We all like different things aesthetically on modified cars. I have always ran coil overs (mostly KW V2s on the past 4 cars Ive had. However, the versatility of a bagged ride is a big plus. Ride quality on a good set up is even a bit more cush than Variant3s, so I am looking forward to bagging the CC and continuing with a Static V2 set up on my R. The best of both worlds. 

To the OP, the whip looks insane man. Love the GC kit and Bentleys. Keep it going! :thumbup:


----------



## Bas Hamans (Dec 21, 2013)

These wheels look great under your car. What do you do now with your front license plate?


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Car is sweet.


----------



## VegasCC (Sep 16, 2011)

Did you have to do any modifications to your fenders or inner liners to get it too sit so low on bags?


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Absolutely Loving your car man. Bentleys may be played but damn they look so good. especially tucking like that :thumbup: Loving the kit of course... As far as the bags go. YES. i drove my e46 for two slammed on coils. It Looked awesome but to get the ride height i wanted, with my wheels specs and tires i wanted, i had to have the coils set as stiff as possible... so riding around was pretty much like sitting in a bucket being rolled down a hill lol. Still loved it. Now with my CC i am bagging it, and i will ride around the same height as my e46 and park even lower, just like someone else said in this thread. :laugh::laugh:


Mods are always going to be personal preference, but i feel like no matter if you like the persons taste or not, we can all respect the amount of work each other puts into our vehicles. Anyway, Great looking car OP, i can't wait to see what else you do to her.


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

VegasCC said:


> Did you have to do any modifications to your fenders or inner liners to get it too sit so low on bags?


I just bent the little lip in the front fender to not bend my fender when I drive to low. nothing done for the rest.. I even have some bump stops at the back from 4 cm because otherwise the car will go to low at the back... 

This year put a spacer at the back and dropped it all the way down  no pictures yet available!

thanks a lot for lovely compliments!!


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Bas Hamans said:


> These wheels look great under your car. What do you do now with your front license plate?


My front number plate is kind of a sticker, so I can take it away any time and put it back on. I just had to put on some water and it sticks to my front bumper..


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Your first set of pictures appear to be deleted. Can you get them back? I would love to see a before and after Bentley without Gold Coast and then Bentley with Gold Coast. I am looking to get Mulliners on KW V1s but can't decide if I'll want a Gold Coast Kit.


----------

